# suse 9.1 downgeloadet --> installation?



## Brauni (16. Juni 2004)

servus

Ich habe mir eben vom ftp server von suse die version 9.1 downgeloadet!
Bei der installationanleitung steht das ich die datei boot.iso brennen soll und das ich dann alles installieren kann nur ich denke mir das das nicht ganz sein kann, denn die datei ist nur 23 mb gross und die anderen datei liegen dann nur auf der platte. kA wie ich jetzt suse 9.1 installieren soll.
wisst ihr was ich meine?

mfg
Brauni


----------



## SpitfireXP (16. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann hast du nur einen Web-installer runtergeladen. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Wenn dem aber so ist, dann must du das Image brenne, und über internet den rest installieren...


----------



## RedWing (17. Juni 2004)

Ahm bei der Installation von Suse kannst du die Partition und das "RootInstallationsverzeichniss" angeben, welches dann das sein muss wo deine Suse Installaionsdateien liegen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## tim&struppi (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
hast du das FTP Verzeichnis auf den Rechner geladen, auf dem anschließend Suse installiert werden soll ? Das geht nämlich nicht. 
Möglichkeit 1:
Du hast einen Router der sich selbsständig ins Internet wählt, dann kannst du online Suse installieren.

Möglichkeit 2:
Du hast einen Server-Computer auf dem du das entsprechende FTP Verzeichnis von Suse gezogen hast. Dann kannst du per NFS auf dieses Verzeichnis zugreifen und Suse auf dem Rechner installieren.
Da bei der installation die Platte gelöscht wird, bringt es nichts, die Dateien auf dem Rechner zu haben.


----------



## KristophS (19. Juni 2004)

Es gibt hier   eine Beschreibeung wie man 9,0 mit Web Installer installiert ,sollte auch auf 9.1 zutreffen ,wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------

